# Anyone know what this is?



## Keith (Aug 4, 2011)

Picked up some bikes today in a deal. I am gonna throw a few  out there for your opinions and yes I will be selling and parting out so feel free to PM me...I'm funding my dream bike   LOL
By the way the numbers are502476640107826
Thanks Keith


----------



## Firstyearchevelle (Aug 6, 2011)

I think it's a Murray


----------



## slingshot dude (Aug 6, 2011)

its murray made posibly sold by sears. looks like a 24 inch spyder?


----------



## chris-y777 (Aug 12, 2011)

It looks like a 20" sears spyder to me, tiny little crank gives it away. Built by Murray. Cool bike, Chris


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 29, 2011)

Just got one yesterday, Sears Spyder


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 8, 2011)

*Murray built*

maybe a wildcat.
is the badge Murray or Sears ?
i have a chaingaurd.


----------

